# making new friend



## Engineer Watson (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi everyone.....I am an Engineer... 27 years boy.....new in Milan and working here. I am interested to make new friends who speak English. Anyone interested? Can you suggest me how to make new friend who speak English....


----------



## TeoN (Sep 8, 2015)

The bad of Milan is that is a big city with generally people more "cold" compare to other part of Italy, the good is that for sure is the one more english speaker 

Try to go on the "Navigli" area, a lot of tourist and english speaker people hang around there in the night. also 90% of the pub there have english speaker personnel.


----------

